# Noc 1123



## Rounak (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends need opinions on - I have started my process my WES report will come this week. It shows on the website the number of completed applications are 341.I am waiting for some of the documents. I will be able to apply with all the documents by 10th December. Is it safe to apply through FSW or I should wait for Express Entry????


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

Rounak said:


> Friends need opinions on - I have started my process my WES report will come this week. It shows on the website the number of completed applications are 341.I am waiting for some of the documents. I will be able to apply with all the documents by 10th December. Is it safe to apply through FSW or I should wait for Express Entry????


If you can get everything together to apply this year then go for it.

I predict a complete shambles emerging with the new system next year starting Jan 1st.

I am of course assuming that NOC 1123 is on the list.


----------

